# Looking for a specific juice



## Bear_Vapes (13/3/17)

Hi there

I prefer my fruity juices more than others. Ive had no luck with desserts or bakery non of them had nice flavor including scream.

Does anyone know where I can get 100ml of 18snlv? 

Can you suggest some very good fruits besides xxx, trinity, duchess - can also be imported

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (13/3/17)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/joose-e-liqz/products/snlv-18-100ml


----------



## Andre (13/3/17)

One of my favourites is Lime Party by Mike's Mega Mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/17)

I'm still looking for a naartjie juice.
I know SNLV is supposed to include a naartjie profile, but my taste buds just don't get it ... more like a mango/peach flavour to me.

.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (13/3/17)

Rebel said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/joose-e-liqz/products/snlv-18-100ml


They dont sell it it says not available i checked them already


----------



## Bear_Vapes (13/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> I'm still looking for a naartjie juice.
> I know SNLV is supposed to include a naartjie profile, but my taste buds just don't get it ... more like a mango/peach flavour to me.
> 
> .


For me I can taste the naartjie lichi and slight vanilla. So far it's the only juice thats given me that wow taste


----------



## Coldcat (13/3/17)

Try out Tail chase by Wiener vape, you might like it.


----------



## Normz (13/3/17)

Try sonrise by cosmic fog. I loathe the friend that made me try it, I now diy my juice, but buy sonrise every month( and the only place I know that sells it is 45min away)


----------



## Bear_Vapes (13/3/17)

Normz said:


> Try sonrise by cosmic fog. I loathe the friend that made me try it, I now diy my juice, but buy sonrise every month( and the only place I know that sells it is 45min away)


Where can I get cosmic fog from? I havnt seen anyone stock that juice


----------



## Normz (13/3/17)

https://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/cosmic-fog-premium-international/products/cosmic-fog-sonrise


----------

